# Goneferal haunt 2014 first test more to come



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good, GF!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

the red backlighting looks great!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

i agree - very effective back-lighting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The video came out well. What are you using for filming it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice teaser, leaves us wanting more


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> The video came out well. What are you using for filming it?


My Nikon D7000 DSLR camera.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-day-after.html
Photos from our 2014 haunt


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice. Love the lighting and the pumpkin scarecrow with the corn stalks look fantastic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great set up and your trio of witches is marvelous


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I really like it when the props all seem to belong together.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great pictures, GF! I love your witches and sentinels.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Such a fan of yours GF! I love, love, love your haunt. Your graveyard scenes are fantastic, and I still strive to get a look like yours. As always, you hit it out of the ball park. Wonderful set up, wonderful lighting, you are genius!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like what you have done with your setup. I would like mine to look as cohesive and well lit as yours, your pictures have given me something to shoot for!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I still have to work on the video with the light show. Too much going on. Here's a peek of this year's Thriller: http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2014/11/thriller-2014.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've really started about cohesiveness of the haunt. Eventually it will have the witches in there too forcing a fresh pumpkin on a resisting skeleton (I hope that isn't too violent) that results in an army of sentinels obediently waiting in the back for the witch's newest command to go eat TOTs.


----------

